# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  ПОМОГИТЕ! Ставки страховых взносов при приминении УСН пустоИ?!!!

## palshina_

Справочник пуст, а при попытки ввести ставки вручную программа ругается. В итоге не начисляются налоги с ФОТ.

----------


## Lydda72

такая проблема -Ставки страховых взносов при приминении УСН  ред. 1.3(7.70.207) пустоИ?!!! 
 Справочник пуст, а при попытки ввести ставки вручную программа ругается. В итоге не начисляются налоги с ФОТ.  Помогите!!!!

----------


## Lydda72

такая проблема -Ставки страховых взносов при приминении УСН  (7.70.207) пустоИ?!!! 
 Справочник пуст, а при попытки ввести ставки вручную программа ругается. В итоге не начисляются налоги с ФОТ.  Помогите!!!!

----------


## Lydda72

вы решили проблему с начислениями налогов с фот, а то такая же проблема

----------

